# Diamond Resorts - Points System



## MAZxxx

I'm an owner of an annual deeded 2 bed unit at the Polo Towers, Las Vegas.  Its a lovely unit, high floor facing the new City Centre complex.  I have just returned from a week there and, for the first time since buying this unit, I was pursuaded to attend a diamond resorts presentation.  I was not alone, when I got to my 9.00 a.m. appointment there were at least another 20 couples there, with the same number again waiting for their 10.30 slot.

I am new to the timeshare business so please can someone out there explain what benefits there are to me by converting my deeded unit for their points based system?  I was told my unit would be worth 12000 points.   I understand that I can go to any of the diamond resorts using my points, and should also have enough points to maybe pay my maintenance fees, etc.  Is it really as good as it sounds?  What can I really get for converting to 12000 points instead of sticking with my unit and maybe exchanging when I want with I.I.?  Any info you could provide me would be great because my presentation guy did not really explain things in detail.


----------



## Bill4728

First to convert to DRI points should cost no more than $3000 (if you're not buying more points).  If they are asking any more than that tell them NO!

If you want to convert and buy more DRI points at the same time, be sure to buy points in the US collection and not the California collection. 

But the best place to start may be the DRI FAQ thread  here on TUG

If I wanted to own a DRI TS which was in points, I'd buy the super cheap US collection and use them to go to the 19 resorts in the collection.  Vs buying more points from DRI and getting into "the Club"  Yes, by buying into the Club you get a lot more resorts, but the US collection has 19 resorts and you likely could buy 6,000-8,000 points in the US collection for less than $1,000.

PS I'm moving this to the other TS systems board which is where DRI is often discussed.


----------



## timeos2

*Think it through carefully*



MAZxxx said:


> I'm an owner of an annual deeded 2 bed unit at the Polo Towers, Las Vegas.  Its a lovely unit, high floor facing the new City Centre complex.  I have just returned from a week there and, for the first time since buying this unit, I was pursuaded to attend a diamond resorts presentation.  I was not alone, when I got to my 9.00 a.m. appointment there were at least another 20 couples there, with the same number again waiting for their 10.30 slot.
> 
> I am new to the timeshare business so please can someone out there explain what benefits there are to me by converting my deeded unit for their points based system?  I was told my unit would be worth 12000 points.   I understand that I can go to any of the diamond resorts using my points, and should also have enough points to maybe pay my maintenance fees, etc.  Is it really as good as it sounds?  What can I really get for converting to 12000 points instead of sticking with my unit and maybe exchanging when I want with I.I.?  Any info you could provide me would be great because my presentation guy did not really explain things in detail.



If they are making the regular offer where you give up your deeded ownership to become a member of the CLUB Trust for 12,000 points and thousands of dollars I personally feel it is a BAD deal for a number of reasons. 

- You are giving up an easy to sell, well defined deeded ownership for a Trust Membership that has all advantages for them and few for you. 
- You are giving up the protection of a deeded ownership for a membership that can all too easily be terminated - and your money gone - for any "infractions" such as not paying one years fees. No foreclosure required as it is with deeded units just "see you" and you hold worthless paper (not a deed)
- You are giving up control of your resort as you no longer have direct voting rights. 
- you are paying the annual fees for the resort PLUS overhead for the Trust PLUS management fees for CLUB and more. Look at what Trust owners pay for the same use week rights compared to deeded owners at those resorts. It is MUCH higher (at many resorts hundreds higher). And you are paying more upfront purchase money as well to get in. It is a backwards move if you are looking to cut costs. 

There are a few minor pluses such as the Corporate membership in II and the ease of using Club points for various DRI resorts (not the much tougher week for week trades you need in deeded ownership ) but I don't see that being worth the high purchase cost, the much higher fees and the loss of control. 

Finally it is virtually impossible to resell Trust when you are done with it as they have placed far too many restrictions on that process. 

Overall it seems to me to be a bad move. Use your week and trade it and/OR buy into a far more owner friendly points system such as Wyndham or RCI Points for MUCH less and far better systems with more resorts and lower annual costs as well. Plus they are easy to buy/sell resale which can really add to your savings. 

Just my opinion but after a number of reviews I cannot find the value in converting weeks ownership into DRI Trust type membership. Too much money, too little control and virtually no resale value in the end.


----------



## pedro47

What deeded week do you own?  12,000 points @ the Polo Tower Suites is High Season and should trade very well.  I am not a point expert and I agree, you should read the Diamond Threads as mention by Bill4728.


----------



## malyons

I just read the DRI FAQ and I'm still confused.  I bought a Scottsdale Villa Mirage unit resale.  It appears it's in the US Collection, further, when I click on my info on the DRI website they show I have 9,000 points....I've always just reserved my own week and depostited through II or used myself.  Am I also somehow able to trade w/in the US Collection?  If so, where can I go see how many points a particular unit at a particular resort "cost"?  They've never given me any info (nor have I asked) about using points to trade.  thanks


----------



## MAZxxx

I own week 40 at the Polo Towers, Las Vegas, this is the first week of October.  I can also split my unit into two and turn this into two weeks.   Incidentally, when I look at my account on the DRI website it also states that I own 12000 points, even though I have not converted into points.  I think they do that to get you corresponding with them and that gets their sales pitch started.

They are really pushing this at the Polo Towers currently, I was offered a whole lot of meal and show incentives just to show up, I took their offer of a $75.00 visa gift card instead.  They kept telling me how much Las Vegas land is currently worth and that, with the opening of the City Centre complex, the Polo Towers were in a great position.  This prompted me even more to hold on to my deeded ownership.

The only thing bothering me is the maintenance fees, last year we had a 13% hike, this year it is another 9.8% hike.  I can now get such good deals at the adjoining hotels, it is starting to get a little too high for my liking, how do the fees of $1011.00 (2 bed, 2 bath) compare with other timeshares?


----------



## Bill4728

malyons said:


> I just read the DRI FAQ and I'm still confused.  I bought a Scottsdale Villa Mirage unit resale.  It appears it's in the US Collection, further, when I click on my info on the DRI website they show I have 9,000 points....I've always just reserved my own week and depostited through II or used myself.  Am I also somehow able to trade w/in the US Collection?  If so, where can I go see how many points a particular unit at a particular resort "cost"?  They've never given me any info (nor have I asked) about using points to trade.  thanks



Most resorts in all the "collections" have both "points" owners & deeded owners. The deeded owners can pay to convert their deeded ownership into a points ownership which will give you ownership in the collection & membership in the club *but* that would cost you about $3000. For less than 1/3 that amount you can buy a TS which is already in the collection but not in the "club".


----------



## GetawaysRus

It's difficult to know what is true and what is not true when talking with timeshare salesmen.....   Anyway, here is what I was told:

I own an EOY 2BR Sedona Summit lockoff that I bought resale on eBay last year.  I did attend a Diamond presentation when we visited Sedona a few weeks ago.  They pushed hard to get me to join the Club, and to buy some additional points.

The salesman told me:
1. My deeded ownership was originally sold as a points ownership.  I was told it would be worth 5000 points per year if I were to convert to Club membership.
2. When a Diamond unit is sold on the resale market, and even if that unit was being used as a points ownership by the original owner, that unit reverts to a weeks-based ownership following the resale.  Were they telling me the truth?

If #2 is correct, and IF one were interested in joining the Club, it would seem that it would be better to first buy one or two weeks on the resale market (for cheap) that would give you enough points upon conversion to work their system to meet your needs.  Then you could try to convert to points-based ownership.  You'd pay a whole lot less to buy weeks resale and pay the $3000 fee to join the Club than to buy points directly from Diamond.  (The salesman of course said that Diamond would only allow you to convert your weeks-based ownership(s) to Club ownership if you buy additional points directly from Diamond at the time of conversion.  Was he telling the truth, or not?)


----------



## dougp26364

We own two units at Polo Towers and have converted both to THE Club. We did not convert into one of the trust for many of the reasons stated in a post above.

If you do not exchange your unit at Polo Towers but use it instead, there is no advantage to belonging to THE Club other than it makes you fixed ownership week 40 a floating week. As a fixed week owner, you'll be allowed to either use your fixed week or, release it and turn it into points. It's sort of the best of both worlds when you own a fixed week. If you own a floating week (the Suites are not floating weeks), it converts automatically each year to points. 

If you exchange your unit or, if you do not want to use your unit on week 40 every year, there are many benefits to belonging to THE Club.

1. you can easily float your week to any week of the year.

2. partial week stays are much easier and can begin/end on any day of the week

3. you have access to internal exchanges at all of the DRI managed and affiliated resorts without paying an exchange fee.

4. Your THE Club dues include Gold I.I. membership (no more I.I. membership fee's unless you own other timeshares)

5. You trade points with I.I. instead of your fixed unit at a fixed resort. Less risk of declining trade value as Marriott and Westgate add additional newer/larger/nicer units in Polo Towers back yard. 

6. Unused points can be either rented (rent can not exceed MF per point or you risk losing your THE Club membership ie: renting for profit or being seen as a "cottage industry) or sold back to DRI at 5 cents per point to offset MF's and THE Club dues. 

7. THE Club points can be converted to AA flight certificates, used to offset the cost of a cruise, used to pay for rental cars et.......

As I said we converted to THE Club and feel it's been the best deal for us as owners at Polo Towers. But, we exchange our units every year and have not used them since 2005 for personal usage. We find it convenient for exchanges into Branson, MO for the short 3 to 4 night vacations we've taken there for the last several years. It saves us at least two $135/exchange fee's through Interval which pays for THE Club membership fee's. So for us, it works.


----------



## pedro47

Doug26364, I really enjoy viewing your cruising pictues and all your vacation photos.  Great photos !!!!!


----------



## csalter2

*DRI has a fine system and I like it*

Belonging to the Club is very good. This year I have used my DRI points for II and have stayed at Marriott's Shadow Ridge, Newport Coast Villas and Grande Vista. I will be staying at the Beachplace Towers in December. All of these with my Club points. I also could have been reimbursed for the cruise I am taking in December, but decided to not do that because you really get more bang for your buck with accommodations. 

When I have left over points I usually put it toward airfare points. I get to fly somewere instead of losing points altogether. 

I also like DRI's system because I can stay longer than 1 week. I am learning that sometimes 7 days is just not enough when I am in Hawaii. Next summer I have a week in Oahu at my Marriott property but 8 days at DRI's Ka'anapali Beach Resort. That flexibility is nice to have. Also, you can upgrade to the next level room. 

Perhaps the biggest advantage is the 59 day rule in which you can use half the number of points to stay at a resort. This is huge if you have flexibility. I can get several more weeks of vacation if I wait to under 60 days to reserve. When I retire I plan to really take advantage of it. Now I do during the summer. There are a lot of DRI resorts in my vicinity that I coud stay at and take advantage of this. 

DRI's Club has some great advantages to eat. If you learn how to use it right you won't be disappointed. It is costly, but really worthwhile.


----------



## PeelBoy

Everyone has given you very good advise.  Here is my two cents:

1. I go to Diamonds resorts in Europe via my Club membership; otherwise, Diamonds means nothing to me.

2. The access to II corporate account is very points/cost effective that 12000 points can bring you many weeks of vacation.

After 13 years, I remain a satisfied Club member, despite the recent increase in MF.


----------



## longboarder39

Hi,
I’ve been shopping around for my first timeshare for awhile now and TUG has been invaluable!!   I’ve been leaning toward a Sheraton resale and I’ve been bidding on a few on eBay.  Haven’t scored one quite yet.

I did come across a DRI unit at the Ka'anapali Beach Club that looked interesting and it says it comes with 22k annual points.  I’ve read through the FAQ’s but I’m still a little confused on whether or not these points are transferable and how/where I could actually use them.  

Could anyone provide me with a little insight??

THANKS!!!

Scott


----------



## csalter2

longboarder39 said:


> Hi,
> I’ve been shopping around for my first timeshare for awhile now and TUG has been invaluable!!   I’ve been leaning toward a Sheraton resale and I’ve been bidding on a few on eBay.  Haven’t scored one quite yet.
> 
> I did come across a DRI unit at the Ka'anapali Beach Club that looked interesting and it says it comes with 22k annual points.  I’ve read through the FAQ’s but I’m still a little confused on whether or not these points are transferable and how/where I could actually use them.
> 
> Could anyone provide me with a little insight??
> 
> THANKS!!!
> 
> Scott




You more than likely are looking at at deeded week at Ka'ananpali Beach Resort in Kauai. This is a very nice property. I have stayed there and the units are 2 bedrooms. It is well maintained and the grounds are nice. It is in Poipu which is the part of the island that gets less rain. 

DRI assigns each unit a certain number of points. The 22K is probably what its point value is but it would not mean anything to you unless you joined the Club. Then the points can be used at any of the DRI properties. However, you would need to transfer from a deeded week to the points systems as described above in this thread. There are advantages to being a deeded week owner and to being a part of the Club. You can read above and see the differences.


----------



## Dollie

csalter2 said:


> You more than likely are looking at at deeded week at Ka'ananpali Beach Resort in Kaua`i. This is a very nice property. I have stayed there and the units are 2 bedrooms. It is well maintained and the grounds are nice. It is in Poipu which is the part of the island that gets less rain.



Ka`ananpali Beach Resort is on *Maui* not Kaua`i.  The Diamond resort in Po`ipu on Kaua`i is The Point at Po`ipu and has 2 bedroom units.


----------



## dougp26364

longboarder39 said:


> Hi,
> I’ve been shopping around for my first timeshare for awhile now and TUG has been invaluable!!   I’ve been leaning toward a Sheraton resale and I’ve been bidding on a few on eBay.  Haven’t scored one quite yet.
> 
> I did come across a DRI unit at the Ka'anapali Beach Club that looked interesting and it says it comes with 22k annual points.  I’ve read through the FAQ’s but I’m still a little confused on whether or not these points are transferable and how/where I could actually use them.
> 
> Could anyone provide me with a little insight??
> 
> THANKS!!!
> 
> Scott



DRI has two different but very similar internal points systems and two different methods of ownership. 

1. THE Club, which is for both deeded weeks and DRI timeshare trust based ownerships. It gives members access to all resorts in THE Club but, if you buy resale, it's not transferable at the time of the sale. At a minimum you'll need to pay $2,995 to join. Thereafter there is a membership fee yearly. Currently that's $235.

2. DRI Trusts is the second form of ownership and internal points exchange system. In a trust, you do not own a deeded week. Instead you own an interval interest in one of the DRI trusts. In this system you literally buy points. Usually they equate to a unit size but, they don't have to. I've sat through a DRI presentation where they were selling point packages of 5,000, 10,000 and 15,000 which did not equate directly to any particular unit size. 

If you buy DRI Trust points resale, and Kaanapali is in the Hawaiian trust, you are literally buying the points. Now those points can be used at any of the resorts in the same trust BUT, they can't be used at the over 100 resorts in THE Club. You still must buy into THE Club if you want access to all the DRI resorts in THE Club's point based system.

So, if you buy a trust ownership based at Kaanapali, you'll have internal exchange priviledges into any of the Hawaiian trust resrots. If you buy a deeded week at Kaanapali you'll only own your week at Kaanapali. If you buy either a trust based ownership or a deeded week ownership, you'll still have to pay a joiner fee, which was $2,995 last I heard, to become a member of THE Club and have internal exchange access to all THE Club resorts.


----------



## Bill4728

csalter2 said:


> You more than likely are looking at at deeded week at Ka'ananpali Beach Resort.
> 
> DRI assigns each unit a certain number of points. The 22K is probably what its point value is but it would not mean anything to you unless you joined the Club.





> Originally Posted by dougp26364
> DRI has two different but very similar internal points systems and two different methods of ownership.
> 
> 1. THE Club, which is for both deeded weeks and DRI timeshare trust based ownerships. It gives members access to all resorts in THE Club but, if you buy resale, it's not transferable at the time of the sale. At a minimum you'll need to pay $2,995 to join. Thereafter there is a membership fee yearly. Currently that's $235.
> 
> 2. DRI Trusts is the second form of ownership and internal points exchange system. In a trust, you do not own a deeded week. Instead you own an interval interest in one of the DRI trusts. In this system you literally buy points. Usually they equate to a unit size but, they don't have to. I've sat through a DRI presentation where they were selling point packages of 5,000, 10,000 and 15,000 which did not equate directly to any particular unit size.





> Originally Posted by dougp26364
> *So, if you buy a trust ownership based at Kaanapali, you'll have internal exchange priviledges into any of the Hawaiian trust resorts. If you buy a deeded week at Kaanapali you'll only own your week at Kaanapali. If you buy either a trust based ownership or a deeded week ownership, you'll still have to pay a joiner fee, which was $2,995 last I heard, to become a member of THE Club and have internal exchange access to all THE Club resorts.*


The bolded quote is the key to your question.


----------



## longboarder39

MANY MANY THANKS FOR ALL OF THE GREAT INFO!!

It looks like what I'm looking at is a trust purchase not deeded, would I be able to book a unit with points and trade it with II or RCI or am I only able to use the internal system?

Also, could anyone provide with me a ball park estimate on what 22k points would give me on yearly basis @ either of the 2 HI resorts and/or Vegas and AZ (the 4 properties in the trust).  It looks like I would just be buying points for MF's and I'm trying to do a little fuzzy math to see if it's worth the $2,100 a year....

Thanks again!

Scott


----------



## dougp26364

longboarder39 said:


> MANY MANY THANKS FOR ALL OF THE GREAT INFO!!
> 
> It looks like what I'm looking at is a trust purchase not deeded, would I be able to book a unit with points and trade it with II or RCI or am I only able to use the internal system?
> 
> Also, could anyone provide with me a ball park estimate on what 22k points would give me on yearly basis @ either of the 2 HI resorts and/or Vegas and AZ (the 4 properties in the trust).  It looks like I would just be buying points for MF's and I'm trying to do a little fuzzy math to see if it's worth the $2,100 a year....
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Scott



With DRI's system, you trade your points directly with Interval International. You will not need to book a unit and then deposit for exchange. 7,500 DRI points will get you a 2 bedroom high season exchange with Interval. DRI trust points do not exchange with RCI. 


In Vegas, a 2 bedroom unit at the Villa's at Polo Towers is 14,500 points and the Suite's at Polo Towers would be 12,000 points. If you paid an exchange fee and traded your DRI points through interval, you can get a 2 bedroom unit in either resort for 7,500. You'd have to decide if the $135 exchange fee is worth the savings in points. 

MF's right now are 10.4 cents per point PLUS the DRI Trust management fee. 22,000 points would be $2,288 plus the trust management fee. At this time I don't know what the trust management fee amounts to.

Keep in mind I'm using 2009 MF's as my basis. DRI has not released the fee's for 2010. There is a big fight between owners at the Point of Poipu and DRI over MF's which have increased 50% in the last 2 years. Since the trust MF's are an average of all the resorts in the trust and, since MF's have been going up at alarming rates, it's not unreasonable to assume that the MF's paid by any of the DRI trusts could go up this year as well.


----------



## longboarder39

THANKS!!

So I have two choices to trade with a non-deeded unit...

1) Use my points internally and trade into one of the HI trust prop's

2) Join II, deposit points with II, pay transfer fee and then I can trade into any II property


Is that correct?


----------



## dougp26364

longboarder39 said:


> THANKS!!
> 
> So I have two choices to trade with a non-deeded unit...
> 
> 1) Use my points internally and trade into one of the HI trust prop's
> 
> 2) Join II, deposit points with II, pay transfer fee and then I can trade into any II property
> 
> 
> Is that correct?



I think most on these forums would refer to it as paying Intervals exchange fee instead of a transfer fee but yea, you pretty much have it right. 

The only thing I'm not sure about is whether or not the trust management fee includes your membership with Interval International or not. We don't own a trust based ownership so I'm unclear on this subject. With THE Club membership, an Interval Gold membership is included.


----------



## longboarder39

Thanks to ALL!!


----------



## csalter2

*Writing too late*



Dollie said:


> Ka`ananpali Beach Resort is on *Maui* not Kaua`i.  The Diamond resort in Po`ipu on Kaua`i is The Point at Po`ipu and has 2 bedroom units.



You are so right. I must have been up too late trying to write because I certainly know where those two properties were.


----------

